# Layering with Gimp



## Zach (Feb 9, 2009)

X


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 9, 2009)

Can you add 'layer masks' in GIMP?  That's how I'd do it with Photoshop.


----------



## Kish (Feb 10, 2009)

Do you mean something like this?





I reversed the top and bottom layers, and added a layer mask to the top layer.

Then I brushed away the hood.

If you PM me your email add, I will send you the gimp xcf file.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 10, 2009)

The way I would do it (in Photoshop, I know nothing about Gimp) would be to put the hood layer above the engine layer.  Then add a layer mask (white/clear) to the hood layer.  Then I would use the brush tool on the layer mask and 'paint the mask on' with a soft edged brush.  I would paint the areas that I wanted to mask on the hood layer...the areas that I want the engine to show through...with black.  If I wanted to cover an area back up, I'd switch to white and keep painting.  

Here are a couple I made with my Blazer a few years ago


----------



## Kish (Feb 11, 2009)

I think your way is easier...


----------



## Zach (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks, that's exactly what I was trying to do.


----------

